# favorite music school in renaissance what about the franco-flemish composers?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay since i heard load of early music, i can tell what i like the most this brilliant school of franco-flemish polyphonie and i also like early English polyphony school that occured slightly before franco-flemish masters.

So i guess i like the 15 century and the early to mid 16 century quite a lot.

How can someone not love Jannequin '' le chant des oiseaux'' per se.
Have a nice day , this is only my taste or opinion on what i like most
now.


----------

